# Rlt15 Battery.



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Does anyone know what battery the RLT15 Chrono has in it? Mine's died.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

TimD said:


> Does anyone know what battery the RLT15 Chrono has in it? Mine's died.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

TimD said:


> Does anyone know what battery the RLT15 Chrono has in it? Mine's died.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Tim.


394 silver oxide.

Cheers


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

Much obliged Dapper.

Cheers,

Tim.


----------

